# borrowing a RV



## Yucca (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all
I'm seeking contact to RV owner/owners who might be interesting in lending out their RV to a Dane who wishes to explorer the U.S. for a period of 2-4 month. Iâ€™m 36 years old and like very much to go on a road trip for a longer period beginning this April. IÂ´ll be travel only with my dog, so you should be willing to let in a small German Shepherd as well. For more information please contact me at t.h@ishoejby.dk.
I try out this opportunity, as it is almost impossible for me to buy my own RV, as IÂ´m not a U.S. citizen, so please contact me.
Sincerely,
Thomas


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

Thomas, you could rent one from some of the rental co.  Doubt you will find anyone that is willing to "lend" you there rv.


----------



## Yucca (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

Hi C Nash
I just think that paying more than $100 a day plus mileage is pretty expensive, so I seek other alternative if possible


----------



## nifty9 (Mar 28, 2011)

RE: borrowing a RV

I'm with Nash sorry our rig is not  for rent plus it will consume $400.00 per day. 900 miles per tank.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

I am sorry , but I think you will not be sight seeing the USA if this your only way of doing it. Most RV owner consider their RV as an extension of there home, and I for one will not let anyone borrow my MH, family friend or foe, NO ONE!!!!. My daughter hinted she was taking the grand skids to Disney World and ask that question. I told her there was several RV rental in that area to give them a call.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

Hey, Yucca, it's called capitalism. The rental companies actually make money. They don't provide a free service.




> Yucca - 3/28/2011  3:34 PM  Hi C Nash I just think that paying more than $100 a day plus mileage is pretty expensive, so I seek other alternative if possible


----------



## try2findus (Mar 30, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

Same here.  We wouldn't loan or rent our RV to anyone.  We bought it new and know who has slept in our bed, who has used our bathroom facilities and who had cooked in our kitchen.  

We rented the first time we tried RVing and we are by no means "well off".  So I would check around those rental companies and compare pricing.  You may luck up and find something within your budget.

Good Luck!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

now JR you know you are "well off", you are rich in happiness , you are blessed with good friends, good health, what else could you want? Money isn't all that makes us happy, but it helps :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 30, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

Thomas I know you may be forming a bad idea about us rvers not willing to loan our rvs.  Most of us can't afford to hand over ones as there is a lot of upkeep.  It would be hard for us to do even at 100 bucks a day.  Very few people would care for them as we owners do.  Not saying you wouldn't but I would not chance even renting to someone I don't know.  No one but me has driven our MH since we purchased it in 02.  Kids don't even ask to borrow :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Mar 31, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

Thanks Hollis!  I guess, as usual, you are right!!!  Makes up for the things we are lacking.  :bleh:   

Like Nash, Randy and I are the only drivers of our RV.  We hope it will last until we can afford to buy a new one from Ken and Linda at Grandview Trailer Sales.  :approve:


----------



## akjimny (Mar 31, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

He's not asking to borrow one any more.  He has another post about buying an RV.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 31, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

Guess we enlightened him.  Hope he hangs around and lets us know what he finds


----------



## Yucca (Apr 16, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

Hi All
Nice to know you approach and commitment to your RV
As Jim correct has seen, I also have a thread re. buying a RV, but this seems to be even more challleging, therefore I made this thread, I case someone out there, who is planing to sell their RV, would be interested is some easy money, by letting me use it for some month before they sell it. 
I just try to use all options :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: borrowing a RV

One of the problems with loaning it would be that most insurance policies here do not allow the owner to rent it out and accept any payment for it's use. Doing that would void the insurance policy and so you would need a commercial insurance policy in order to do that and it would cost far more than typical coverage.


----------

